

Ask HN: Human Kind's available digital storage? - fsniper

Considering every cloud store and personal devices, How much digital storage is available to human kind?<p>clarification edit:
Of course, I'm not looking for a definitive answer. just asking for fun. Think of this as a estimation/guesstimation question.
======
lumberjack
How do you define digital storage?

There is an astonishing (2^70B) bits of data just from the digital
(open/closed) state of all the fingers of the living people on earth.

Sorry if a tad bit irrelevant.

~~~
meric
That is only 430 gigabytes or so.

------
DigitalSea
Are you asking for a definitive figure or perhaps even a tentative figure?
Because the answer is infinite. Once we hit the ceiling of storage, we just
add more space to accommodate our needs, there's no definite figure. I'm sure
perhaps a statistician could maybe work out some kind of vague figure that
would be invalidated the moment it's published. It's like asking how much
oxygen is available to the human race, trees are being planted and
contributing oxygen all of the time, there's no figure on how many trees there
are exactly, only estimates.

------
Piskvorrr
There are petabytes of storage media rolling off the assembly lines as you are
reading this; are they relevant? Also, the estimate will doubled in several
months.

